# Can Two RF TiVo Remotes Simultaneously Pair With One Roamio Pro?



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

It sound's pretty silly when I see the question in writing. But I'll ask anyway.

I pipe my TiVo Roamio to a remote TV on another floor using RCA out plugs and an adapter. The RF remote can't be in two places at once.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It sound's pretty silly when I see the question in writing. But I'll ask anyway.
> I pipe my TiVo Roamio to a remote TV on another floor using RCA out plugs and an adapter. The RF remote can't be in two places at once.


Pairing is pairing. You can pair an RF remote with any TiVo within range.

Also, two remotes can be used on two TiVo's next to each other without interference. Same applies to Mini units.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

Yes you can pair 2 remotes to one Tivo...... I have 2 remotes paired to my Roamio.
The bad thing I notice is the range is not so great.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

IIRC the limit is 10 remotes paired to the same TiVo/Mini.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

snerd said:


> IIRC the limit is 10 remotes paired to the same TiVo/Mini.


The thought of 10 frat brothers holding 10 remotes is mind blowing.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Pairing is pairing. You can pair an RF remote with any TiVo within range.
> 
> Also, two remotes can be used on two TiVo's next to each other without interference. Same applies to Mini units.


Multiple Infrared Remotes I can believe. But RF? _*Two RF remotes to a single Roamio Pro?*_

I can currently carry _the_ RF remote from one floor to the other, but the family is kind of grumpy when their remote is missing.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

skypros said:


> Yes you can pair 2 remotes to one Tivo...... I have 2 remotes paired to my Roamio.
> The bad thing I notice is the range is not so great.


Which RF remote do you have? Curious what your range is.

I have a TiVo Slide Pro Remote (Model: C00260). A device so well designed it should be in the Smithsonian some day (along with the first TiVo of course)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Multiple Infrared Remotes I can believe. But RF? _*Two RF remotes to a single Roamio Pro?*_
> 
> I can currently carry _the_ RF remote from one floor to the other, but the family is kind of grumpy when their remote is missing.


Yes, others have reported that they have paired multiple RF remotes to a single TiVo.

Scott


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Also, two remotes can be used on two TiVo's next to each other without interference. Same applies to Mini units.


as long as the remote addresses are not set to 0 and if infrared they are on different addresses 

I havent tried to see what happens if an infrared and RF are set to same address (have a Roamio and a TivoHD next to each other)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> as long as the remote addresses are not set to 0 and if infrared they are on different addresses
> I havent tried to see what happens if an infrared and RF are set to same address (have a Roamio and a TivoHD next to each other)


There are remotes set to IR. They can have a channel matched to a TiVo.
There are remotes set to RF. They pair with a TiVo.
Every TiVo and Mini will respond to a remote in IR mode and set to channel 0.
A remote can not be configured to run in IR mode and RF mode at the same time when it is controlling a TiVo.
A remote will always send command to a TV or AVR in IR.
I would rather not get more complicated introducing BLE to this thread. I was able to pair a remote in RF mode to a Roamio already using a dongle for voice control by accident.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I had 5 RF remotes paired to single TiVo, accidently pressed remote finder key and had musical tones all over the house.


----------



## mr_milo (Jan 22, 2018)

I have the Slide Pro and the original Tivo Roamio Plus remote both paired in RF mode to our Roamio Plus. They are both in the same room so that my wife and I each have our own remote and it works great!


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It sound's pretty silly when I see the question in writing. But I'll ask anyway.
> 
> I pipe my TiVo Roamio to a remote TV on another floor using RCA out plugs and an adapter. The RF remote can't be in two places at once.


Done. Thank you for all your advice.

For posterity (On my Roamio Pro I went to the Settings->Remote Control Setup ->Remote Control Pairing screen.). I had a spare TGN-RC30 remote.

Held the TiVo button and Back button for 3 seconds. Done. Instructions


----------

